# P938 22 Target Threaded Barrel



## dpssig (May 9, 2016)

Just got off the phone with SIG. I was trying to order a threaded barrel for my 938 22 Target. Unfortunately, I was told they only make the threaded barrel for the standard 938 .22, not the Target model. 

According to the guy I spoke with, I was the first person to ask for that barrel. He said that they may produce them in the future, but only if they receive sufficient requests.

My ask to the forum members is... if you currently own or plan on owning a 938 22 Target and plan on suppressing it, please contact Sig to request that they make a threaded barrel for our model. 

Also, if you know of any other manufacturer that may be producing this barrel, please let me know.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Although I agree with your idea of a supressor, I have to ask why? Are you planning on shooting it in your backyard or something. They hardly make any noise to begin with compared to a 9mm or something else. Not sure I see the value of the investment for a 22? Just curious why the noise is an issue?


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Not to sound dumb,but I probably am, but isn't a p938 a 9mm.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

joepolo said:


> Not to sound dumb,but I probably am, but isn't a p938 a 9mm.


Comes in both calibers now. I almost bought a 22 model by mistake on GB before I realized it was a 22 and not a 9. Thought I was getting a great deal until I realized what it really was. Thankfully someone outbid me.


----------



## dpssig (May 9, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> Although I agree with your idea of a supressor, I have to ask why? Are you planning on shooting it in your backyard or something. They hardly make any noise to begin with compared to a 9mm or something else. Not sure I see the value of the investment for a 22? Just curious why the noise is an issue?


Good question. I do a considerable amount of Indoor shooting at our gun club supporting new and youth shooters. Many times, even with quality hearing protection, these new shooters are put off by the noise. By suppressing the .22, it eliminates a significant amount of the noise which allows these new shooters to enjoy their experience more. I have found that once they are comfortable with the mechanics of shooting, we can introduce other guns (more noise/recoil) without deterring their love of the sport.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

very logical reason, and I think your approach is great.


----------

